# Ages ?



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

40% to the 30-39 group


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

Sheesh from looking at the results does that mean it's uphill till 39 then downhill from 40 :shock: :roll:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> but it could be concluded that 57% of us have more than 30 years of kayakfishing to do before we catch up to the 3% of us in the 60-69 age bracket.


 :lol: :lol: yes you lucky buggers, and enjoy every bit of it fellas :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> meoldchina said:
> 
> 
> > but it could be concluded that 57% of us have more than 30 years of kayakfishing to do before we catch up to the 3% of us in the 60-69 age bracket.
> ...


 yeah , what he said!!!!!!!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe the conclusion you could draw is that we 30-39 yr olds spend too much time on computers & not enough fishing!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge said:
> ...


 bugger, our secrets out Richo , now well have to kill the kid


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Just put in my vote and saw that most are 30-39. Things were more simple when I was in that bracket - we just worked. It's good that things have changed.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> I've just worked out how you "old blokes" keep the energy level up - see recent picture of Dodge below:


 :lol: Ross you have AMPlified my secret to youthful pursuits


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

thats quite enough shit from you young pups , i voted 6 times , same as i do on election days,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, did we win :?: :?: :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXDJX6oAAB9fgAASQBUAECQFEAA/79+gIACVBoiMjIDENA9JoNA1TCamjI00MmmRQAUZQo5xuSe+8VVtcej7aaSTctUukyIOCYC69rZ+atiCMxJinZK6QVpYEaIaOqdHsOEkNpPiEKa12DCwBOXEZSn2lzk1/1QXEA0Ky1MDzx4cPTMCLw5rsNs7hOGEsGdoM4LCy+lQutVo80I98iT/xdyRThQkHDJX6oA=


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> :lol: Nice one Loss.
> 
> A golfing mate of my Dads has three rules to live by, as the years pass by.
> 
> ...


I'm of the belief that if you wake up with a "piss horn" you might as well use it 

One you knock back is one you never get :roll:

OK OK thats nuff :lol:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Excellent news!


----------

